# Favorite Mavs player



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Just wanted to know who is your favorite Mav.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

I've always been a big Walker fan just because my game is similar to his. In dallas where he's more of a Point Forward, not boston where he was shooting alot.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

I like Steve Nash.....I think hes the mavericks MVP, quarterback, and captain. He runs the offense very well and when hes out of the game their offense is terrible. He's aruguably the 2-3 best point guard in the NBA. He's game is very very similar to mine. When people see me play, first player goes through their head is Steve Nash and I also learn a lot from him.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Dirk and Najera.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Of course mine would be Dirk.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

Nash is heart of the mavs


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JGKoblenz</b>!
> Dirk and Najera.


Those are mine, but now I have to add a 3rd, Walker.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Changed mine....forston is now mine. Hah


----------



## VinceCarter15 (Oct 21, 2003)

Steve Nash all da way!..Hes a canadian LOL i gotta like him...


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

I've always liked Jamison, and I like Josh Howard too.:yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Nash... i like the way he plays, full of energy and heart


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I like Nash and Nowitzki both. Although, being Canadian, I am prolly a bigger Nash fan. But the two of them together are great as players and offseason drunks!


----------



## Kobe4King (Jul 8, 2003)

I dont really see the mavs that much and im not really a big fan of any of ur stars but i quite like michael finley, and josh howard is awesome, hed be my favourite mav.. u guys got a steal!:yes:


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Dirk


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Little Stevie Nash


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Marquis!!!!!


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Antoine Walker


----------



## mavsman (Jun 11, 2003)

With me its kind of like asking who do you love more
your Mom or your Dad. I love em all.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>mavsman</b>!
> With me its kind of like asking who do you love more
> your Mom or your Dad. I love em all.


What a politcally correct answer (just kidding)

My favorite Maverick is Antoine Walker.

It's nice having a team to root for whose owner, coach and GM aren't complete idiots. Then there's always the other team I root for (out of loyalty) that just breaks my heart.


----------



## kawika (May 7, 2003)

Voted 'other', for Najera. Saw him play college ball a bit. Biggest parts of his game are smarts, heart and hustle. Gotta love that.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

FORTSON RULES!


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> FORTSON RULES!


Nice red eye. The Mavs need to make Fortson his own wallpaper.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Tony Delk


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

Tony Delk and Antoine Walker because they're Kentucky boys, but outside of UK players, I have to say Steve Nash because 1) everyone says I'm the spitting image of Nash (I mean seriously, when tons of people, even the staff, at the Kentucky basketball camp ask if your Steve Nash's son or somehow related to him, you know you look like him) and 2) everyone says I play like him.


----------



## Markoishvili (Jul 21, 2003)

Shawn Bradley:yes: :grinning:


----------



## KIMCHI (Oct 16, 2003)

i choose others, and i will say its rasheed wallace, HUH you dont believe me ?? i am looking through a glass ball and it shows me rasheed will be in a mav uniform next year, and yes he will be my favourite mavs player.


----------



## conkeso (Sep 7, 2003)

Steve Nash


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hey other guy who voted for Finley, you rock. He's the man.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Wow not much love for Jamison and Finley. Kinda surprised about Fin I thought he would be up there.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> Wow not much love for Jamison and Finley. Kinda surprised about Fin I thought he would be up there.



I think it's due to the fact that people here have such a short term memory. Dirk wouldn't be Dirk without Fin plain and simple.



I am sure opinions will change when the playoffs role around specifically if this team faces the suns, the blazers or the wolves.


----------



## DaBobZ (Sep 22, 2003)

Insane Dirk


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Dirk and Best


----------

